# Softball beats Louisville 2-1! Lose 2-0 to Kansas



## Jason Svoboda

After being the first ever eight seed to win the Missouri Valley Conference Tournament on Saturday, the Indiana State Softball team learned its matchup in the NCAA Regional and will travel to Columbia, Mo. for the first round.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Ticket Prices For NCAA Softball Regional This Weekend*






Ticket prices for the Indiana State Softball team's games in the NCAA Regional in Columbia, Mo. on May 15-17 have been announced.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## goindystate

some nice articles about the girls in the press, from the Indianapolis Star and Terre Haute papers

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...-historic-run-reach-ncaa-tournament/27139337/

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_5e2a1ad8-224c-5c15-b685-9269c31a8fdd.html

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/isu-...cle_f211f0ac-f78a-11e4-845b-67469d40b51e.html


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

I guess the Sycamores will have to prove they belong as they appear to be just an afterthought to the Missouri Tigers ? Something to step over on the way..........

http://www.columbiatribune.com/spor...cle_a7040e37-2d9b-5a22-b3dd-bae1fdc34df4.html


----------



## goindystate

another new article from the Tribune Star in Terre Haute

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_8151f47d-6f7b-571b-a110-e88cb35ce31d.html

need to play error free softball


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamore Softball Set For First Ever Trip To NCAA Tournament*






The Indiana State softball team is set to head to their first ever NCAA Tournament when they play in the Columbia Regional with Missouri, Kansas and Louisville beginning on Friday. The Sycamores capped off a four-game in three-day run to win the first ever Missouri Valley Conference Tournament title in Indiana State history and second ever Conference Tournament.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## the johnner

Go get 'em ladies!! Beat Missouri on Friday!! Sycamores forever!!


----------



## goindystate

more press in today's Terre Haute paper

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_19939654-a924-55a5-ad51-895cd3151bef.html


----------



## sycamorebacker

Lockwood's speed is going to make it tough for us against tournament competition.  She needs to keep doing what she does and we need to manufacture some runs for her.


----------



## niklz62

Good Luck Sycamores!!


----------



## goindystate

one last article and some youtube interviews with the girls from today

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/isu-...cle_5d442674-faa1-11e4-9cd5-139ccfe4855d.html

Abby Klopp interview






Shane Bouman interview






Megan Stone and Taylor Lockwood interview






great representatives of ISU


----------



## ISUCC

1st game only in the 4th inning, so there will be a delay for the ISU game


----------



## ISUCC

game starts at 5:50pm


----------



## ISUCC

Looks like Missouri will win this one, it was a 1-0 game until a couple Sycamore errors allowed MU to score 5 unearned runs in the 5th. 

Top 7 and MU leads 7-0

very good effort by the girls though, just a couple fielding mistakes cost them. Gotta bounce back and beat Louisville tomorrow. 

Sycamores will play Louisville tomorrow in the 1st elimination game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Defensive Errors Prove Costly As Sycamores Fall 7-0 To No. 10 Mizzou*






The Indiana State Softball team allowed just two earned runs and six hits to leave the infield as they fell 7-0 to No. 10 Mizzou in their first ever NCAA Tournament game in school history.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

game change again, new time is 6:30pm


----------



## ISUCC

game is starting on ESPN3 now.


----------



## ISUCC

good game, 0-0 in the bottom of the 6th, we need a home run


----------



## ISUCC

bottom of 7th, 0-0, need to hold'em here to force extra innings. This Louisville pitcher is tough. But so is ours.


----------



## ISUCC

extra innings, if the men could do it, no reason the women can't too


----------



## ISUCC

1st and 3rd for ISU! One out!

RBI single!! ISU leads!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Go girls!


----------



## ISUCC

let's score more!


----------



## ISUCC

2-0 ISU!


----------



## ISUCC

3 outs from an NCAA win!


----------



## ISUCC

crap, 2-1, one out, need 2 outs

need one out


----------



## ISUCC

We win! 2-1! Bring on Kansas!


----------



## treeman

GREAT JOB LADIES! I was able to tune into the final inning. They play Kansas in a half hour


----------



## Sycamore Proud

treeman said:


> GREAT JOB LADIES! I was able to tune into the final inning. They play Kansas in a half hour



Great win!  Will the Kansas game be on espn3?  If so, could you  post a lnk?  I couldn't get the first game to come in.  Thanks, and GO SYCAMORES!!!


----------



## treeman

Sycamore Proud said:


> Great win!  Will the Kansas game be on espn3?  If so, could you  post a lnk?  I couldn't get the first game to come in.  Thanks, and GO SYCAMORES!!!


I watched it on my phone using the watchespn app. If I was by a computer id post it on here.


----------



## ISUCC

it will be on ESPN3 any minute, you can watch on your computer, Apple TV (I am using that), or your phone (watchESPN)


----------



## ISUCC

Wow, we're the home team here. 

How about a big ol' thunderstorm so we can play tomorrow instead and rest the pitchers??

We had Kansas beat earlier this year, only to let them off the hook late, let's finish it this time


----------



## ISUCC

Highlights from the big win over Louisville


----------



## ISUCC

Jayhawks don't score in the top of first, ISU coming to bat

Kansas has had to sit around for 12 hours today, so maybe that will affect them? 

ISU is fired up though, you can hear the team yelling in the background


----------



## ISUCC

0-0 after 2

live radio link, runs a little ahead of the TV broadcast so you know what's coming

http://kuathletics.leanplayer.com


----------



## ISUCC

Kansas doesn't score, to the bottom of 3rd we go


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamore softball tweeted the game is now on ESPN? Is that true? If that'd be great. I don't have cable TV


----------



## ISUCC

Top 4 we go, 0-0


----------



## ISUCC

Nothing for Kansas, bottom 4 we go, need some runs here


----------



## sycamorebacker

ISUCC said:


> Sycamore softball tweeted the game is now on ESPN? Is that true? If that'd be great. I don't have cable TV



Some of it.  They are covering several games and switching.


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores get runners on 1st and 2nd here in the 4th, 2 outs, Montgomery up

Sycamores don't score

top 5, no score


----------



## ISUCC

Kansas goes 1-2-3

bottom 5 we go, need some runs here


----------



## ISUCC

top 6 no score, Sycamores get a runner on but can't score. Middle of KU lineup due up


----------



## ISUCC

2nd and 3rd, one out for KU

a double scores 2, KU leads 2-0


----------



## ISUCC

Sycamores can't score, top 7, KU leads 2-0


----------



## ISUCC

Lockwood mowing them down in the 7th for ISU. Wonder if they should have brought her in in the 6th?

bottom 7 we go, need some runs or season's over


----------



## ISUCC

And a surprising season comes to an end with a 2-0 loss to Kansas tonight, GREAT job for the softball team, great things ahead with this bunch! Nothing to hang their heads about.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

What a great ride for this team!  Now they just need to build on it, and show that it was no fluke!


----------



## ISUCC

coverage from the games last night

win over Louisville

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_590f9e4d-c356-5066-b986-a1fe3c5abb30.html

last play

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...c356-5066-b986-a1fe3c5abb30.html?mode=youtube

loss to Kansas

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/isu-...cle_44a2d5cc-fc61-11e4-bc78-134923e8cb39.html

post Kansas press conference

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/isu-...fc61-11e4-bc78-134923e8cb39.html?mode=youtube


----------



## Bluethunder

Great job ladies!  You will remember this season for the rest of your lives.


----------



## treeman

Yup, great season ladies!!!! and it feels good to knock out and eliminate a team from post-season play, especially a school like louisville. All in all it was a great showing in the NCAA tournament!


----------

